# Deer skulls as head bases?



## Asher Grey (Sep 22, 2018)

I've been getting into fursuiting and wondered if anyone's had any luck converting animal skulls into fursuit heads?

I've got all these damn deer skulls lying around, thought I might put them to good use. My thoughts were maybe using it as the front in a mask sort of way with fur against the back but I really don't want to take a hot glue gun to one without knowing what I'm doing


----------



## Simo (Sep 22, 2018)

Huh, that's a curious idea! Can't say I have any real advice, as I've not tried my hand at making anything, yet. 

Careful, though...ya might scare @TacomaTheDeer


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 22, 2018)

It's an interesting idea, though sadly I have no suggestions. My first concern is whether you go to meets or cons and if they allow that for various reasons. I'll be sure to keep an eye on this, as I've toyed with a similar idea regarding my mesolithic fursona.

And nah! Don't worry about the local deer, if they object, they become part of the next fursuit.


----------



## Asher Grey (Sep 22, 2018)

I didn't hunt them, dw, acquired them from someone who died


----------



## Simo (Sep 22, 2018)

Asher Grey said:


> I didn't hunt them, dw, acquired them from someone who died



Ah, it is curious, to inherit and have such things, even if some folks find them morbid. But I've always found 'natural history' things rather interesting. My housemate inherited a taxidermy Albino Squirrel, from his grandfather who had the hobby, in a glass case. It's on top of the china cabinet, and sure makes for an interesting conversation piece! I also have a few displays of shells, a few fossils, and butterflies. So I can't say I find having skulls, or even assembled skeletons of animals a very odd thing, here.


----------



## WizardLizard (Sep 23, 2018)

My concern would be durability, because old bones and skulls in particular get brittle. If you’re cutting it (and I think you’d have to? Deer heads aren’t that big) *wear a mask, *keep it damp, and work in a well-ventilated area. Bone dust is a very nasty thing to get in your lungs.


----------



## Asher Grey (Sep 23, 2018)

WizardLizard said:


> My concern would be durability, because old bones and skulls in particular get brittle. If you’re cutting it (and I think you’d have to? Deer heads aren’t that big) *wear a mask, *keep it damp, and work in a well-ventilated area. Bone dust is a very nasty thing to get in your lungs.



Yeah, I hadn't thought about that. I would probably cover the back with a breathable mesh, my main issue being the weight of it. Luckily they're pretty well cured(well, most of them). Helps though, there's a lot of things I wouldn't consider


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 21, 2018)

Whoa. This is some rez shit right here.
Alright, so first thing you gotta do is determine how the skull fits on your head. Then determine how brittle the bone is, and if it can handle possibly being cut with a small bonesaw to widen the eyes. You're also going to get a bit of backlash from this, as there are some well-meaning yet misguided babs out there who would somehow consider this animal cruelty or a bit too macabre (even though my tribe has done this exact shit for thousands of years...)
This would be a fucking cool fursuit head should you manage to craft it!


----------



## Deathless (Oct 21, 2018)

I honestly wouldn't use it as a base, you should do something scary like this!





I'm in love with suits like this and if you have random skulls lying around (which is perfectly normal) you should learn how to create these types of fursuit heads! I believe using them as a base just to put fur over it won't be as cool as using the skull for one of these bad boys!
I'd love to see what you come up with!


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Dec 30, 2019)

Wendigos are usually depicted as having deer skulls for heads. You _could_ make a wendigo fursuit.


----------

